# Blog article about a sick tribal kid from a while back



## Pergamum (Feb 19, 2014)

HeartCry Missionary Society > Pulong Banop: A Tribal Child Rescued from Death




> Pulong’s mother has never resided in even a remote village. She lives in her family’s remote treehouse, isolated from others. The hike is through thick lowland jungle to the west of my home...


----------



## py3ak (Feb 19, 2014)

That was a beautiful narrative, even though it does open with foul mucus-filled diarrhea. I remember praying for baby Pulong, and it's a joy to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 19, 2014)

This is, indeed, a beautiful story. I can't imagine doing anything like that, wimp that I am. God bless you.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 20, 2014)

Mary:

I am sure you've done much more. In the article I tried to highlight the dedication of Perin, since her care for Pulong kept us sane. The written story of missions is all too often the story of westerners doing the work, whereas the bulk of labor in many parts of the world is done by indigenous local evangelists.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 20, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Mary:
> 
> I am sure you've done much more. In the article I tried to highlight the dedication of Perin, since her care for Pulong kept us sane. The written story of missions is all too often the story of westerners doing the work, whereas the bulk of labor in many parts of the world is done by indigenous local evangelists.



True, but you had to sacrifice your comfort and that of your family. I understand what that means, having gotten body lice numerous times when doing rural clinic. Also, you had to feed and hosue Perin in order to pull this off. Yet, as you write, it is indeed local evangelists that do the bulk of the work. It's that way here, too. One guy repeatedly went to M areas, was repeatedly driven out and beaten, always went back. It was in that general area where the Lord brought 130 M's to Himself with an epiphany in early '06. This is a powerful lesson for your kids. The only place I've seen this kind of dedication among expatriates in Ethiopia is among missionaries who grew up as MK's. May your children reflect your dedication and go a step or two further.


----------

